# Hamster confidence help / play pen



## Sytheruk (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi there, 

just a question regarding ruby. We've had her a month and a half now and spend time with her every day. were trying to build her confidence as every time we get her out the cage and sit her in our hands she always trys to wander off, she wont want to stay put. shes nervous and jumpy and vibrates alot. 

i was wondering is there anything that can be done to make her less nervous and build her confidence?

at the moment we cant just put her down and let her wander on her own. or were scared to becuase of tv and wires, chewing leather sofa, or carpet.

the kitchen is tiled, but not hamster proof, plent of gaps to jump in and get lost behind the units....

if she was able to have her own space where she could be put down and she could wander around and move freely without us watching over her , do you think she'd become more comfortable and confident?

do any of you let your hamster roam freely around your house anywhere?

ive seen around those hamster play pens? are they any good and would it help? also do any of you know where to get one? 

sorry for all the questions, we just want to do the best for ruby and help build her confidence and interaction with is. 

your help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

I let Hamster have free range of my room every day for a minimum of 2hours 
There is a shop nearby me which sells leftover, or offcuts of MDF board for 10p each, and they usually have some big sheets of it - Bigger than A3 size. Maybe there is something similar near to you?
I use them for art, but it also allows me to block off any escape routes for when i have my rats out, as they are a little too curious about any nooks and crannies 
If not - Try an opened out cardboard box, with the flaps folded over and heavy things put on them, so she can't get underneath.

I dont know if freerange without you would build her confidence, as it sounds like she is scared of noises etc, so just persevere and she should get better, my hamster was very nervous for about 2months, and now she is happy as larry


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't go with the playpens from pets at home, hammies climb over them in a second! But look on ebay for the Trixie enclosure, those are slightly taller, my Syrian's don't get out of that. You could buy two and have a really big space for her.

My hammies are allowed playtime in the bath, they enjoy that, but like you, everywhere else is not hamster proof, plus I have dogs and cats to worry about.


----------



## Sytheruk (Nov 3, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Don't go with the playpens from pets at home, hammies climb over them in a second! But look on ebay for the Trixie enclosure, those are slightly taller, my Syrian's don't get out of that. You could buy two and have a really big space for her.
> 
> My hammies are allowed playtime in the bath, they enjoy that, but like you, everywhere else is not hamster proof, plus I have dogs and cats to worry about.


What, like this one...?

Ebay Trixie


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sytheruk said:


> What, like this one...?
> 
> Ebay Trixie


wouldnt they be able to squeeze out of that??

I would really like to get a proper playpen... I made one out of cardboard but he is slowly chewing his way through it


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sytheruk said:


> What, like this one...?
> 
> Ebay Trixie


No, that one is the rabbit/GP sized. I mean this one...
Large Chrome Indoor / Outdoor Hamster Mice Pet Playpen: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors
couldn't find it on ebay after all. I have one, and none of mine have got out, even my big Syrians.



Flissy said:


> wouldnt they be able to squeeze out of that??
> 
> I would really like to get a proper playpen... I made one out of cardboard but he is slowly chewing his way through it


Large Chrome Indoor / Outdoor Hamster Mice Pet Playpen: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> No, that one is the rabbit/GP sized. I mean this one...
> Large Chrome Indoor / Outdoor Hamster Mice Pet Playpen: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors
> couldn't find it on ebay after all. I have one, and none of mine have got out, even my big Syrians.
> 
> Large Chrome Indoor / Outdoor Hamster Mice Pet Playpen: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


oh ok cool - i saw that one a while ago but i thought it was the same size but i can see now that its a lot taller, i might have to get one of those for sausage


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

thats fab. thanks 4 that chuck


----------



## stucee (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Flissy,

I'd save your money on this playpen.

Mine arrived today and Totoro my Syrian climbed out of it within minutes.

Quite amusing to watch but another tenner down the drain!

Sharon


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

stucee said:


> Hi Flissy,
> 
> I'd save your money on this playpen.
> 
> ...


is it the multicoloured one or the plain silver one?


----------



## stucee (Nov 6, 2009)

The plain silver one.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh really 

I thought that one would be ok as its a lot higher!! How did your hammy climb out, did he use the corners or something?


----------



## stucee (Nov 6, 2009)

She is able to monkey her way up from any part of the pen.

It's a lot smaller than I thought it would be and measurements are 48cms x 25cms for each of the six panels which totals 90cms x 85cms.

I'm going to send it back as it's not fit for purpose or do I just have an amazing hamster?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

stucee said:


> She is able to monkey her way up from any part of the pen.
> 
> It's a lot smaller than I thought it would be and measurements are 48cms x 25cms for each of the six panels which totals 90cms x 85cms.
> 
> I'm going to send it back as it's not fit for purpose or do I just have an amazing hamster?


aww thats really annoying! I wanted to get one of those for Sausage but he will probably do the same thing knowing him lol


----------



## Emma-pawprints (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello,
Your hamster will always want to wonder off, thats what there good at.
There curious little creatures. She might be alittle jumpy as she is only young and needs time to get used to being handled. They usually like to walk from one hand to another, put her on one hand and put your other hand infront and she will walk onto it and carry on like that.
Also for exercise without letting her loose, you could invest in an hamster ball, but would suggest that you dont leave her in any longer than 10 minutes.

Good Luck, Emma.x


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Just think what a bedroommust look like to a tiny little hamster, of course she is going to be frightened, Hamster proof your room and put the cage on the floor with the door open and let her wander about just one room though.

leave little treats out so she can find them, this is what i do with my hamsters  

x


----------

